# SiS Mirage 3 (WDDM) Driver needed :(



## Techtu (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok so me being me, I formatted my brother's laptop for him... happen's to be something called Ei System's, some thing what's only sold by Curry's, PC-World etc, anyway's it must be their ex stock or something because it was brought from somewhere completely different.

So as usual I delete the partition with all the drivers/software on, to free up an extra 10gb and expected to be able to find the drivers... well that's not the case, I can only find one whats don't support the Aero feature within Windows, not only this the video playback is really stuttering with the current driver.

Has anyone come across this and/or have a solution?


----------



## Techtu (Mar 28, 2010)

Errr I really do need some help with this...


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 28, 2010)

could u take a GPU-z shot on the laptop so i can see the information on the gfx adapter.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 28, 2010)

Will get round to doing that soon


----------



## Techtu (Mar 28, 2010)

GPU-z Doesn't detect his GPU model. Will a screen shot from Lavaleys Everest do?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2010)

try this to find the driver:http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Home.aspx

type in mirage and your should find it


----------



## kimbrasil (Jan 31, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> try this to find the driver:http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Home.aspx
> 
> type in mirage and your should find it


Sorry for realive this defunct topic, but that is one of the most important results for "mirage 3 wddm" at google, so I'm here to post ASUS links for this IGP:

Windows Vista and 7 , x86 and x64
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/vga/SiS_Display_V714105061_Vista.zip


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 31, 2012)

kimbrasil said:


> Sorry for realive this defunct topic, but that is one of the most important results for "mirage 3 wddm" at google, so I'm here to post ASUS links for this IGP:
> 
> Windows Vista and 7 , x86 and x64
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/vga/SiS_Display_V714105061_Vista.zip



Nice find 

I think Techtu has probabily found a solution


----------

